# Kennen und spielen Sie das Online-Spiel Second Life?



## Administrator (25. Januar 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ich98 (25. Januar 2007)

[x]Weder kenne ich es, noch würde ich es spielen, wenn ich DSL hätte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Januar 2007)

Ich hab DSL, aber das Spiel interessiert mich ungefähr so viel wie ein umgefallener Sack Reis in China.


----------



## bsekranker (25. Januar 2007)

Second Life scheint wohl gerade in zu sein. :o


Zuerst war das Spiel auf dem Titel des Wirtschaftsteils (!) der "Zeit" (Text 1, Text 2), und jetzt startet SPON sogar eine Serie zu dem Thema.




_edit:_ [X] Ich kenne es, spiele es aber nicht


----------



## MICHI123 (25. Januar 2007)

ich kenns, spiels aber nicht und werde das auch nie tun. 
Irgendwie ist mir das Spiel zu "nerdig"    Nen 2. Leben im I-net aufbauen... Opfer? Warum geht man nicht einfach aus der Tür?


----------



## Iceman (25. Januar 2007)

Shadow_Man am 25.01.2007 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab DSL, aber das Spiel interessiert mich ungefähr so viel wie ein umgefallener Sack Reis in China.



Ebenso. Wobei ichs mal kurz angespielt hab.

Aber interessant zu sehen wie das Spiel momentan überall gehypt wird, da scheinen die Macher wohl so einige Werbemilliönchen zu investieren. Neulich war sogar ein Artikel in der Fernsehzeitungsbeilage der örtlichen Tageszeitung, dass fand ich schon recht überraschend.


----------



## Natschlaus (25. Januar 2007)

Iceman am 25.01.2007 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 25.01.2007 18:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werde das Spiel wohl auch nie spielen, den 1. ist die Grafik absolut hässlich(wow geht ja noch) und 2. wozu ein zweites Leben, das im Spiel genauso beschissen ist wie in echt(ich mag das echte   ) . Wenn schon ein online Game, dann eins wo man Dinge tun kann, die in echt nicht möglich sind.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## N8Mensch (25. Januar 2007)

Ganz ehrlich, ich will es gar nicht kennen lernen. First Life reicht mir...und da kommt ein Spiel auf unabsehbare Zeit nicht ran. Bessere Grafik, lagfree, mehr Möglichkeiten   . Ganz abgesehen von Eigenschaften wie riechen , schmecken, fühlen usw..
Da stimme ich Wakka zu "Wenn schon ein online Game, dann eins wo man Dinge tun kann, die in echt nicht möglich sind."

Edit: Ist eigentlich Quark. In Second Life kann eine andere Persönlichkeit ausgewählt  werden, welche wiederum im echten Leben nicht realisierbar ist. Z.B.: Wenn eine Frau einen männlichen Charakter spielt oder ein "alter Sack" nen jungen Mann.
Also man kann auch Dinge machen, die im echten Leben "unmöglich" sind.
Naja, wem´s Spaß macht...


----------



## einkaufswagen (25. Januar 2007)

N8Mensch am 25.01.2007 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ... abgesehen von Eigenschaften wie riechen , schmecken, fühlen usw...



Du hast Fi***n (öhm... *räusper* Sorry...) vergessen  und DAS geht im RL definitiv besser als in JEDEM MMORPG


----------



## Phade (26. Januar 2007)

MICHI123 am 25.01.2007 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenns, spiels aber nicht und werde das auch nie tun.
> Irgendwie ist mir das Spiel zu "nerdig"    Nen 2. Leben im I-net aufbauen... Opfer? Warum geht man nicht einfach aus der Tür?




Agree.


----------



## CeNedra89 (29. Januar 2007)

MICHI123 am 25.01.2007 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenns, spiels aber nicht und werde das auch nie tun.
> Irgendwie ist mir das Spiel zu "nerdig"    Nen 2. Leben im I-net aufbauen... Opfer? Warum geht man nicht einfach aus der Tür?



[x] ich kenne es, spiele es aber nicht   

also ma ehrlich, wofür gibts sims? ok, is offline.
macht aber, wenn man pech hat, abhängig genug. und bevor ich mich den ganzen tag vor den monitor häng und online "lebe", treff ich mich doch lieber mit freunden billiard spielen mit echten kös zum anfassen und zielen mit augenmaß statt maus 
 

das is doch echt das letzte... mit echten geschäften...
gibt ja sonst nix zu tun. wenn wir die welt nich retten können, baun wir uns halt unsere eigene... -.-   
bezahlt von dem geld lieber eure arbeiter richtig und baut vernünftig rohstoffe an, anstatt auszurauben, zu plündern und chemie in der welt zu verbreiten!!!
 

greez


----------



## DarkAdmiral (4. Februar 2007)

Was ich mit dem Spiel in verbindung bringen kann, ist eine alte Nachricht. Dort hieß es, daß eine Frau in dem Spiel mit dem Handel mit inseln, Millionen gemacht hat.
Was hat man davon, sein Leben noch einmal zu leben? Ich ziehe es auch vor, ganze Raumflotten zu kommandieren, und solange ich das nicht in RL kann,......


----------



## SoSchautsAus (27. Februar 2007)

DarkAdmiral am 04.02.2007 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mit dem Spiel in verbindung bringen kann, ist eine alte Nachricht. Dort hieß es, daß eine Frau in dem Spiel mit dem Handel mit inseln, Millionen gemacht hat.


Millionen ist übertrieben aber Kohle hat sie gemacht, das ist Tatsache. Ich hab vor kurzem einen interessanten Artikel darüber gelesen: 



> Die wohl bekannteste Second-Life-Unternehmerin ist Anshe Chung (Second-Life-Name). Sie handelt mit Immobilien ... Circa 100 Simulationen hat sie im Angebot. 4000 Quadratmeter Boden im Themenland Japan kosten beispielsweise knapp 20 000 Linden Dollar - allerdings ohne Haus. Das liefert sie auf Wunsch natürlich ebenfalls. Eingestiegen ist sie vor zwei Jahren mit einem Startkapital von zehn US-Dollar. Durch den Immobilienhandel sind daraus inzwischen rund 250 000 US-Dollar  geworden. Heute beschäftigt  Ailin Gräf (Real-Life-Name) insgesamt 20 Angestelle, die ihr beim  Programmieren helfen.



[X] Ich kenne es, spiele es aber nicht 

So tief bin ich noch nicht gesunken. 

SSA


----------



## Michael-Miggi (27. Februar 2007)

Kenne es auch spiels aber nicht. 

Man kann ja viel Zeit im Inet vertreiben. Und ich sag bestimmt nix wenn RPGler z.B. unterwegs sind einen "alten Drachen" zu schnitzeln. Aber wenn der einzige Drache deine Nachbarin ist, dann sag ich nee danke. Mir zu real! Wo bleibt die Phantasie?

greetz


----------



## rem5thnov (11. März 2007)

bsekranker am 25.01.2007 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Second Life scheint wohl gerade in zu sein. :o
> ...



In der Tat ja. Es gibt ein nettes Cover ab. Etwa Unicum.

http://www.unicum.de/evo/8616_1

Aber selbst die Kunstzeitung beschäftigte sich mit Second Life.
'Jeder Avatar ist ein Künstler' 

http://lindinger-schmid.de/frames/home_verlag/alles.htm


----------



## firewalker2k (11. März 2007)

klick mich


----------

